# What some info



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

AL
I have a great hive but need some advice,, don't ask why but I did not pull all the honey
So I have 4 deeps the top 2 are FULL of honey the problem is that the hive has many girls I mean it is loaded with girl's,, I am afraid if I pull the 2 deeps of honey it will be to full of girl's to make it to spring what your thoughts?? I would feel OK to just put a blanket on and wait for spring... Cause in spring I would have 2 big hives when split....


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

This late in the year where your at in Minnesota leave the honey. the population in the hive will reduce some once it turns cold. I would also feed some Now with this warm weather and not much forage unless there are a lot of asters in the area still blooming.

I did walk by a clump of White Sweet Clover walking the dogs this afternoon.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you that was just what I have been thinking guess I'm not a big idiot after all just a little one . that saying is apeasonal joke between Bon and me. I'll tell you about it some time


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Hope you and Bon arew doing well.

 Al


----------

